# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  "Cerradura mental" del libro de Moliné

## Arturo Jiménez

Hola. Quizá conozcais este juego con otro nombre. Me refiero a aquel en el que una llave gira en la palma de la mano del mago e incluso del espectador.

Bueno, quiero hacer este juego, el problema es que no tengo ninguna llave de este tipo. ¿alguien sabe donde se puede conseguir/comprar hoy en dia una de estas llaves antiguas?

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Cortés

El juego se comercializa en tiendas de magia. La llave que venden es una llave perfectamente equilibrada. Con una llave normal antigua no saldría tan bien.

Un saludo

----------


## kalandraka

No se de donde eres Saruman, pero en el rastro de Madrid puedes encontrar sin problemas. Y supongo que en cualquier tienda donde vendan "cosas viejas", mercadillo o similar....

Un saludo

----------


## cuenk

Como te ha comentado Cortés, es difícil encontrar una llave con las mismas características exactas que la llave telekinesica, y si es solo parecida no se consigue el mismo resultado.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Bueno... en el libro de Moliné dice que se puede hacer con cualquier llave grande (entre 5 y 7 cm, creo recordar). Incluso recomienda que se le solicite primero a los espectadores, por si alguno llevase una. Yo mismo lo he probado con otros objetos cilíndricos y no parece salir tan mal.

Si todos me aconsejais comprar el juego en tienda de magia, supongo que por algo será, pero intentaré probar por ahí primero con una llave común, a ver que tal.

----------


## letang

Yo lo suelo hacer con llaves antiguas que tengo por casa y funciona perfectamente (hay que controlar para que la última mitad no la haga de golpe).

La llave que venden en las tiendas tiene una apariencia muy extraña, no se parece a una llave clásica y está muy nueva.

Yo me haría con unas cuantas antiguas (deben estar regaladas) y probar con ellas. El aspecto nuevo y extraño de la llave contrapesada no me gusta nada de nada.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Sí, eso mismo pienso yo.

Lo que pasa es que no tengo ninguna a mano y mi duda era cómo conseguirla.

Intentaré buscar una tienda de antigüedades o algo así... y si algún domingo me apetece me acercaré al restro (vivo en Guadalajara)

----------

